# Celeb Hit & Miss



## wudnhed (Aug 23, 2009)

It's really really hot outside and I'm bored so this is just for fun.  Do you have a claim to fame? I have some hits and misses.

Was in Salinas, Ca. during their annual rodeo, sat in the booth next to James Caan.  It was during the 70's and he liked to rodeo.

Nick Nolte once did a movie in our area.  He must have liked the named Brawley (where we live) because that was the name he gave his next son.

I was about 4 hours late being able to see John Travolta at our local country club.  He was staying there while filming a movie.

Stood next to Mario Van Peebles in a quilt store, yes, I said a quilt store.  I'm sure he was buying it for his getaway home.  We were in Big Bear Lake, Ca.

For the old timers,  I'm a distant relative of Betty "Legs" Hutton.

What's your story?


----------



## tim self (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, best 2 I can come up with is had Aerosmith come into the truck stop where I worked while I was there.  

Next is 3rd cousin to Bonnie Parker.  Jessie James somewhere in my family tree.


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 23, 2009)

I got within 10 feet of Marilyn Monroe when she performed for the 40th Inf. Div. in Korea, she waved for me as I took her picture. I still have the picture somewhere.
My wife babysat Fred Travelena, who died recently, way back in 1952. He was a brat. I met Roger Penske, when the company I worked for in the early 1980's made signs for the Hertz-Penske Truck rental Co.
I walked guard duty outside the trailer Roy Acuff spent the night in again when he performed for the 40th in 1953 in Korea.


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 23, 2009)

I got within 2 ft. of Pierre Trudeau when he was prime minister of Canada with a rifle and fixed bayonet in the 60's.  Oh wait I was forced to be on the honour guard when he visited the base I was stationed at.


----------



## soulcutr (Aug 23, 2009)

I got to say hi to Chevy Chase in a restaurant I managed and met his wife and kids. Must have been mid 90's


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a meet and great (backstage passes) to Van Halen with Gary Cherone I have a pic somewhere.
Sat next to the bench for a charity basketball game against Patriots and a local high school. I was about 10-12 and had all the players from both teams sign a paper I had on me.
Woodstock 99 Lajon Witherspoon and the rest of the guys from the band came down and partied with us all after the set.
Met Joe Rogan and a gentelmens club.

Went to the same jr. high and elementry the Scott Gimes went to. I was a few years behind him. 

Bought Lynden Byers of the bruins a beer once or twice.

I think thats all I have


----------



## arjudy (Aug 23, 2009)

I had the pleasure of meeting General Colin Powell and former Vice President Dan Quayle. Also got to meet author Vince Flynn at a book signing.


----------



## bad (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick_G said:


> I got within 2 ft. of Pierre Trudeau when he was prime minister of Canada with a rifle and fixed bayonet in the 60's.  Oh wait I was forced to be on the honour guard when he visited the base I was stationed at.



Dam Rick, you really had me there until you mentioned the part about the honour guard


----------



## Verne (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, I used to ride to school with Don Nelson former Celtic and basketball coach of the Mavericks, Timberwolfs and probably some others, also Booker Edgerton of the Buffalo Bills, . 
Parked Ike's 707 Air Force One when he came to No. Africa and then got to clean the windows...on the outside...whoopee!!
Almost got to embalm Dag Hamerskold (?)...long story.
Maybe some others I can't remember.
Vern


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 23, 2009)

About 20 to 25 years ago Princess Anne visited the Manitoba rolling mill where my Dad worked and her limo went right by where I was standing. She waved either at me or maybe the 100 or so people standing there. Hey you take them where you can get them. I also shook hands with Darryl Sampson of the Winnipeg Blue Bombers when he came to speak  at a community event that my Mother was the chairperson of she had me stand out front to meet him because she didn't know what he looked like.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 23, 2009)

Back in the 80's we owned a Florist shop in Arlington Texas and a number of Texas Ranger baseball players were our customers, Sparky Lyle, Dave Nelson,Jim Sunburg,Joe Loveito, and some became freinds. Joe would come over the house, then got traded to the Mets so Sparky wanted to be traded and was in the shop one day and kiddingly said he'ed be over for dinner. Funny thing he was traded 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## Crashmph (Aug 23, 2009)

I shook hands with George Bush, Dick Cheney, and Condoleezza Rice at two different events and spoke to them on occasion.  I worked directly for SECDEFs Donald Rumsfeld and Robert Gates and DEPSECDEF Gordon England.  Met on several occasions and regularly spoke to CJCS Peter Pace.
 
Met Julia Roberts while she was filming “The Pelican Brief” in New Orleans.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 23, 2009)

Went to High School with Wayne Newton, (wish I'd been nicer to him) Met Joe Namath at his bar in Boston (Fathers 3) got Bobby Orr's and Phil Esposito's autograph, played in a pickup game with Derick Sanderson, took guitar lessons from Joe Maphis. Also went to grammar school with Larry and Lauren Collins, (the Collins Kids) Larry and I were both students of Joes, he was pretty big in the California Country western he scene in the 50s he also helped Lee Moser design the Moserite guitar, and met Lefty Frizzel at Joes New Pioneer club in Norwalk CA. He thought I was a nice little kid and was sure I'd go places <LOL> (I was 10 or 11), Sat in one night with Merle Haggard and Ralph Mooney at the old Nashville Nevada in Las Vegas club back in the early 70's. Met Joan Baez after her set at a candle light vigil at San Francisco city hall after the assassination of Mayor Moscone and Harvey Milk.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 23, 2009)

back in the early 70's ---one Friday night---sitting in my uncles kitchen in Menphis Tn---about 2;00 am ----getting very trashed and had been working on it for several hours---Waylon walked in the back door and joined the patry.
Wish I could remember more.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 23, 2009)

When I was in high school, our local country club held an annual golf tournament. One of the regular players was Dale Robertson. I worked at the country club my senior year and was assigned the task of cleaning his clubs after the first round. When I took them out to him the next morning, he tipped me $20 (a LOT of money back then) and autographed my cowboy hat.

After I left the Air Force, LOML was the Reservations Manager for the local Hilton and we got to meet a number of celebs. We got free concert tickets and back stage passes to the likes of Atlanta Rythum Section and Sha Na Na. When someone she knew I'd like came in, she'd call me and let me know. One such individual was Clayton Moore. When he checked in she told him that I was a huge fan and he told her to have me come up to his room when I came to pick her up. He was true in person to the Lone Ranger credo and was a really good man. This was during the time that a court decision ruled he could not appear in the mask, but all other gear was okay so he wore dark glasses and the rest of his Lone Ranger outfit. Anyway, we went up to his room and visited for about an hour. He had me strap up his twin Colt 45's. Man was that cool!!! I also got his autograph inside my cowboy hat (yep, same hat).

Then about 10 years later we moved and frequented a bar where John Anderson (country singer) appeared several times a year. We got to know him and I even had his adress for quite a while.

Iin the '90's I attended a builder's show in Houston w/my brother. We met Richard Petty and Norm Abram and both got autographed photos of Norm. And we each got to talk to him for about 5 minutes. He is a really great guy and does not hesitate to talk anyone who shares a like interest.

Up until I moved back to Texas I was in a woodworking club in the Dayton area. Among our membership was none other than Scott Phillips of the "American Wodshop" TV show and Master Turner Judy Ditmer. They are both quite the character. Scott was looking for a canon, yes a real one, and I gave him several sources for black powder canon. I also got Judy to autograph one of her books during a quarterly get together. If you see her, you may notice that at least one article of clothing will be purple... but I never asked her about it.

My mom and dad were very good friends with Jerry Reed and his wife until his not so distant passing. They saw each other when they could and exchanged Christmas and birthday cards. No, I never met him, but always wanted to and the story is too good not to share.

But my true claim to celeb hits is Tommy Lee Jones. He is my 3rd cousin... yes, really. But I've yet to meet him. I know his mother quite well, and my dad and grandmother knew him well until he went to Hollywood.

And last, but by no means least, I have been on national televsion. Remember the '90's show "Unsloved Mysteries"? No, Cav, I wasn't the suspect. I had a summer job when I was in college and then later when I was a school teacher as a Lake Ranger. I won't go intot he gruesome details, but we had a teenage boy and girl come up missing the night of July 4th and I was one of the last people to talk to them. The producers wanted me to do a reenactment of that night, but the agency said that since I was no longer on the payroll, I couldn't represent the agency. So they used me as a extra who played a Sherriff's deputy (I was handling the gurney with the body bag). I was dissaponted at first, but then I found out that reenactors didn't get paid and extras made $50/day... and they fed me. And anyone who knows me knows how much I like food. The episode was the first episode of the '91 season and aired in Sept. Unfortunately, this mystery is still unsolved today and my haert goes out to the parents of Shane and Sally.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a manly conversation with an older gent at a baseball card convention mens room, and it turned out to be Enos Slaughter.  Never can tell who you will meet..


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 23, 2009)

alamocdc said:


> When I was in high school, our local country club held an annual golf tournament. One of the regular players was Dale Robertson. I worked at the
> 
> That reminds me- When I was a teenager I caddied at a Country Club on Long Island. Eddie Arcaro, the jockey, was a member and I caddied for him on occasions-Almost as good  golfer as he was a jockey. Good tipper too


----------



## bitshird (Aug 23, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> back in the early 70's ---one Friday night---sitting in my uncles kitchen in Menphis Tn---about 2;00 am ----getting very trashed and had been working on it for several hours---Waylon walked in the back door and joined the patry.
> Wish I could remember more.



I watched Waylon fall on his butt one night trying to walk up the steps to the band stand at the Silver Dollar club in Vegas, no connection to the Shel Silverstein song, back in those days he was a hard drinking party animal, But that's when I saw how good an Ovation Guitar was, hardly hurt it a bit,


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 23, 2009)

Back when Arnold Schwartzenegger was still the Terminator I got to pull him aside and tell him that his flight from Atlanta to Los Angeles was canceled due to fog in LAX.  He didn't believe me about LAX being fogged in and he insisted that I book him on another carrier that evening.  I told him that I was pretty sure that their gates were fogged in as well but he insisted so I accomodated him as he wished.  He new flight diverted to Seattle and he spent two days trying to get out to get to LAX.  Actually, working for a major ailine you get to meet many famous people; some of them nice others... not so nice.  Arnold was okay and he remained a gentleman even when he was not happy hearing what I had to say.

Jim Smith


----------



## palmermethod (Aug 23, 2009)

*Marvin Gaye.......*

I worked with Marvin Gaye at McMaster-Carr company in Chicago when he got the news of his first record contract. I think it was $50,000. I left the company and he moved to Detroit and that was that. Then his father killed him.


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 23, 2009)

*Just Cousins*

My little claim to fame are relatives.  Kenny Rogers is a cousin on my Mothers side.  I have met him briefly at a family reunion, I have met his Mother on seveal occasions.

On my Fathers's side, Belinda Carlyle is a cousin.  I attended one of her concerts many years ago and met with her and other relatives.  Long story to the different spelling of the last name.


----------



## TomW (Aug 23, 2009)

Played right field at Chatsworth High school after Dwight Evans graduated and signed with Boston.  Played against Robin Yount our senior years.  Got a hit against David Clyde after in a practice game after he was drafted by Texas.

Ran laps at Chatsworth park with OJ Simpson...he was faster than me...

I was in Las Vegas this summer and Steve Garvey was at a memorabilia store signing autographs.

Had a (free) beer with Tom Kite and Andy Bean at the Embassy Suites in Abilene Texas.

Was checking out of a hotel in Maracaibo Venezuela and had a ~little~ misunderstanding with Hugo Chavez's body guard (and his BIG BLACK AK-47)

Flew from Dallas to LA in 7A and Tim Brown (Heisman trophy from Notre Dame) was in 7B

Flew from Dallas to Houston in 9c and Les Miles (LSU head coach) was in 9E.

Robbie Rist (child actor in the 70s was the little brother of my girlfriend for 2 weeks....


----------



## pianomanpj (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sure I've got a few more, but the only one that jumps out of my memory right now is that I got to open a show one night for Rick Derringer (of "Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo" fame.)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 24, 2009)

I had perfect attendance in the sixth grade!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 24, 2009)

My niece is on the "Biggest Loser" reality show that will be aired September 15th. Her name is Abby Rike. She was on "Acess Hollywood" and is in this months "TV Guide". Very sad story about losing her family. Your's truely will be making his small screen debut during that time.:biggrin: Autographs can be aquired in the "Member's Classifieds"
Go to www.nbc.com and look in the "Biggest Loser" line up. Abby is on theirs trailer video for the show. She is the one talking about her family!

Sharon Tate, one of the murdered victims of the Charles Manson era, stayed at our home.


----------



## altaciii (Aug 24, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> *I had perfect attendance in the sixth grade!![/*quote]
> 
> LOL!! I met a navy man in a pink uniform on line.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 24, 2009)

> LOL!! I met a navy man in a pink uniform on line.



Ooooo I know him too!


----------



## wolftat (Aug 24, 2009)

I met Mickey Mouse and Goofy at Disney Land.
Biggest loser I ever met was Sadam, what a piec e of Sh*t.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Aug 24, 2009)

During my tv career I met:
Tom Silva, 
Deborah Norvil, 
Donnie Osmond(gave him my autograph since he was supposed to go on air with me but showed up late), 
Michael Winslow(Police Academy),
Frank Bielec(before he quit Trading Spaces), 
R Lee Emory(DI from Full Metal Jacket) 
Helped Pat Simpson with his seminars at the Home and Patio Show.


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 24, 2009)

AceMrFixIt said:


> During my tv career I met:
> 
> R Lee Emory(DI from Full Metal Jacket)



I love Gunny..........have you been watching his new show "Lock & Load" 

 Its great!  I think it's on the History channel.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 24, 2009)

wudnhed said:


> I love Gunny..........have you been watching his new show "Lock & Load"
> 
> Its great! I think it's on the History channel.


 
Becca do you have issues that you need to discuss?


Celebs?????  Hmmmmmm

I once shared a booth with THE DC Bluesman!!


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 24, 2009)

wudnhed said:


> I love Gunny..........have you been watching his new show "Lock & Load"
> 
> Its great! I think it's on the History channel.


 
It's basicly the same show he did last year but I still watch it.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 24, 2009)

I used to drive truck and delivered wood to Harrison Ford at his place in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. He would introduce his wife and kids and I could actually talk to him and we talk about a movie of his and he actually seemed to care that peopled like it or not.


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmm - sat next to Lee ("Proud To Be An America") Greenwood in first class once, but he chatted across the aisle with his manager/bodyguard/posse dude for most of the flight.

When in USAF, once got volunteered to be in the greeting line for VPOTUS Nelson Rockerfeller (who??) when his plane arrived in Atlanta.

A personal highlight was getting invited to hang backstage a couple of years ago with my favorite musician, Phil Keaggy, the greatest guitarist you've never heard of!

But my initial brush with fame was my national television debut when I was 12 years old; we were vacationing in Pennsylvania Dutch country, and comedian Bill Dana was filming a show: "Discover America With Jose Jimenez" and I was in the background of a few scenes as he made his way around a PD festival, sampling all variety of foods and drinks.


----------



## Billman (Aug 24, 2009)

I live and work in the Aspen area as a locksmith.  I have a list of celebrities (and even more just plain ol' rich folks) as clients.  Unfortunately, privacy issues prevent me from talking about any of them.


----------



## dntrost (Aug 24, 2009)

Flew in First class with:
Simon Cowell  LAX to London
Justin TImberlake London to SFO (he was a jerk and it was me him 3 of his peeps and a guy who was young enough to know who he was and asked if he could take his picture and he said no! THis was on 777 where first class was separated from the rest of the cabins and no one would have known (really pd me off)


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 24, 2009)

Another reason I had to stop dancing with Mr. Daniels, I had an unfortunate run in with Andre Agassi, wasn't pretty.


----------



## juteck (Aug 24, 2009)

When I was 11, I saw Gretzky play for the Edmonton Oilers at a home game during his first and only WHA season, the year before the Oilers went NHL.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 24, 2009)

I went to High School with Dwight Yoakam. Doug Smith (played for LA Rams)was also in my class.  Can't say I was good friends with either of them.


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 24, 2009)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Becca do you have issues that you need to discuss?



Growing up with 4 brothers how could you expect any less :beat-up::rotfl:

Great stories people!!!!


----------



## RonSchmitt (Aug 24, 2009)

My cousin ( Tom Thayer ) played offense for the '85 Chicago Bears Superbowl team. 

I worked security ( and so-so concierge ) in the late 70's for the band Iron Butterfly. It is AMAZING what they ask you to get for them!!!!


----------



## Rjones (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe not a famous person. Went to high school,Lives in the house I grew up in, Put a windshield in his motorhome 2 weeks ago. The current Tie-Down Roping Champion Stran Smith.


Patrick Wayne (John Waynes son) was at my parents house once.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 24, 2009)

Rjones said:


> Maybe not a famous person. Went to high school,Lives in the house I grew up in, Put a windshield in his motorhome 2 weeks ago. The current Tie-Down Roping Champion Stran Smith.
> 
> 
> Patrick Wayne (John Waynes son) was at my parents house once.


 
Just curious, do you know Cash Miers?


----------



## Rjones (Aug 24, 2009)

I may have met him before just dont remember.

Have met Roy Cooper, Tuf Cooper, Trevor Brazille,


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 24, 2009)

Cash and Trevor duked it out a few years back for All Round, he is the son-in-law of my best friend. Great kid!


----------



## jedgerton (Aug 24, 2009)

Tom,

"Ran laps at Chatsworth park with OJ Simpson...he was faster than me..."

That's a good thing, I would think you would want to keep OJ in front of you where you can see him at all times 

John


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 24, 2009)

OK Robby and Bob, now you think your getting into an area that I don't know about!?!?!?!

Been to the National Finals in Vegas several times and never miss it on TV when we can't make it.  We "feel" like we know all those guys!


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry Becca, didn't mean to highjack nor exclude you. Just happened to see his post and was wondering..............can I get an autographed pic of Cash for you?:biggrin:


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 24, 2009)

My small claim to fame was when I was 12, I spent a few nights in LA on my cousin's yacht and he took me to hang out with him on the set of Bewitched. I met Tabitha, Elizabeth Montgomery and Agnes Moorhead, then went over to the Bonanza set. For those that remember the original commercials back when, remember the guy that came from out of nowhere and fell right into the convertable Chevrolet, well my cousin produced most of those commercials. So at the time, I was impressed


----------



## jfoh (Aug 25, 2009)

In high school I dated Linda Hamilton. Later she went on to film and TV roles. She was Sarah Coners in the Terminator films and the longest TV roles was on Beauty and the Beast.

In college I help make Randy White the star he became for the Dallas Cowboys. Well truth is that I was on the practice squad that he beat up in practice. Left one shoulder and two knees on those practice fields. Nothing like being a third or fourth string lineman at a major college. Ice packs, ben gay, ace bandages, whrillpool treatments, and oh yea girls who wanted to help me get better.


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 25, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Sorry Becca, didn't mean to highjack nor exclude you. Just happened to see his post and was wondering..............can I get an autographed pic of Cash for you?:biggrin:



No worries, Bob, I actually love watching threads evolve.  

Yea, you get that autographed picture for me...........holding breath!!!!!!!


----------

